
Secret New European Copyright Proposal Spells Disaster for Free Culture - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/05/secret-new-european-copyright-proposal-spells-disaster-free-culture
======
basicplus2
So if I wrote a song and recorded it for a friend to play it on the street for
anyone to hear for free, this new proposal would surely have a legal impact in
that action.

Presumably my friend would have to gather payment from passerbys and pay me
then i would then refund it back to the passerbys.

